# 2006 28krs



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I am new to outbackers.com and found the information on here so valuable I am now considering a outback. I have contacted a local dealer near me and he gave me a price on a used 2006 28krs(toyhauler version) for 16,900. Supposedly this unit was only used four times and is in great shape. Does this sound like the right price, I definitly do not want to pay too much. Also are there any complaints with this camper and does anybody tow a similar camper with a titan. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the group I am a sob owner but I used to have an Outback!

Jeff

p.s.

Someone will be along soon to help you


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

It depends on the condition but it seems pretty close...Check www.nada.com on it. Also, others with that model can help better with the price.

Good luck and welcome


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi CajunCountry









Welcome to Outbackers!

Being that we paid around $27,000 (inc. tax and license) for our 28krs about 8 months ago I don't think I would hesitate on the price as long as it is in excellent shape. Have you gotten to see it in person?

If this is the model that you like, I would go for it just because there are not going to be alot of used 28krs units out there.

We love our Kargoroo and everything about it







We chose this model mainly for the toyhauler feature since my husband has a quad and a Harley. So far we have not taken the "toys" with us, but believe me when I say you can take everything else camping with you and more. Since we have a 5 year old son, we like the fact that he has his own room once we've emptied out the garage.

As far as towing with a Titan, I suppose it will depend on what you plan to put inside the garage area weight wise. I'm not really familiar with that truck and it's capabilities, so you'll have to wait for someone else to chime in to help you.

Good luck and please keep us posted,
Dawn


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I have not looked at this outback yet(Well I guess I shoud rephrase this since my wife and I have actually seen this exact outback a year ago prior to it being purchased, talked to the owner of the company at length about this model then but was not ready to take the plunge). I talked to the salesman today(which was referred by fourwinds) and he told me about the used outback. I was planning on looking at it today but the rain and work kinda messed up these plans. I will hopefully look at it this weekend and will update you'll. Thanks for all the info. so far. This is an invaluable resource.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Compare prices online. But that sounds like it is probably a good price.

Look it over very well. If it is clean and there's no evidence of any damage or leaks, I'd go for it.

BTW, you won't be sorry you went with an Outback!

Welcome to our world.

Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Cajuncountry

Welcome to Outbackers
As long as it's a outback you made the right descision
















Good luck
willie


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and good luck with your decision.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Cajuncountry!*








Glad to have you aboard!









As far as the Titan is concerned, I pull a 28RS-DS (very similar) and have no troubles at all. It will, I think, depend on what you put in the 'garage'. The Titan's weak point is the Rear Axle Weight Rating, and you could exceed that. My trailer is probably heavier in the nose than the 'Roo, what with the bunks and all, but put a couple of big Hogs in there and I'm sure your tongue weight will exceed mine.

In any case, you will want a good weight distribution hitch that will allow you to transfer a lot of weight forward. Power wise, as you probably know, the Titan is very capable and you would not be disappointed.

Let us know how it works out, and again, _Welcome aboard!_









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I would think that is probably a good price. These toy haulers (any brand) seem to hold there value because people are not getting rid of them very often. We payed around 21k for our Roo last April.

The biggest complaint we have is no outside storage. After my warranty runs out, I am planning to add an aluminum box on the rear bumper to hold all the hoses, extension cords, wood blocks, etc. instead of either loading them in the truck each trip, or keeping them inside the camper.

With the 1/2 ton I would definately suggest the 1200 lbs bars on your WD hitch. I have the 1000 lbs bars with my Equil-I-zer and I have considered upgrading. I am still adjusting everything, so I will see how it works out. Also, you will want to look at changing from Std load tires on your truck to probably D load rated tires. I pulled a couple times with my grandmother's F150 with Std tires before I purchased our 3/4 ton Chevy, and the tires were obviously overloaded, and made the handling of the truck/camper combo unnerving at times.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& Good Luck with your purchase & keep us posted









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The price sounds good. How much warranty time on it will they give. Not a deal breaker , just a thought.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome! I feel the price is great, but would dicker with them and try to get another 1000 off, never know, worth a try. I personally feel you are going to need a 3/4 to pull a 28 roo. When you stuff in a toy or two, you'll be over your limits with a 1/2. The tongue weight goes out of sight with the roo's garage full... A 28' roo weighs 1000lbs more than the '23.. We are at 12500 gcw with our lil 23. The max gcw I'm allowed is 13800. Maybe a Titan has a bigger gcw allowance. But just be carefull, as you may be in for a new tv also.

I bought my 1/2 ton because we wanted a cushy pu, but after adding up all the numbers, the max roo I could buy was a 23. We didnt want a 28 anyway, because we only boondock and get into many tight places in the mountains with ours, and even the 23 is big for many places we get into...

We love our roo. The only thing we dont like is no outside storage, but I'm fixing that with a toolbox on the rear.

Best of luck with your purchase!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









I would sure do some hard inspection on that RV. Reason is FEMA used a lot of RV's to house people after Katrina.

If it really is only 4 months old, this probably wasn't one of them...but I'd sure look into it.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

DW and I just bought a 28krs from Lakeshore RV for 19600.00 inc wd and sway control.(Sorry skippershe!! ) oops: that was 3k less than any local dealer. We live in NC and will drive to MI next week to take delivery. So the price you quoted doesn't sound that far out of line. But you could get a BRAND NEW ONE for a few grand more.
We have been towing a high end p/u with a 2000 GMC Sierra 1500, ext cab, 4wd, 5.3L, 4.10 rear end. GVWR 6400 and tow capacity of 9500 (mfg numbers). 160K miles!!. with the new TT, I was not comfortable with the thought of using that for a TV, so we upgraded to GMC 07 Classic 2500HD crew cab, 4WD, 6.6 Duramax and 6 speed allison trans. GVWR is 9200lbs and tow capacity of 15K. The 28krs has loaded weight of 7800lbs so the TV has plenty of room for the "safety margin".
I knew some things from towing the p/u for the last 14 yers, but the weights, sway control, TV requirements, etc and how to shop for these things I have learned from the kind people on this site. Just keep reading and doing your research. the people on this site are very helpful!!
david
Oh and welcome!!


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

That is a great price for that trailer if there is nothing wrong with it. I would take one of the PDI checklists that are floating around here and run through it.

I tow a non-outback trailer with a Titan that has a tongue weight of about 1000 lbs and weights 7500 lbs loaded. If you get a set of 1200lbs equalizer/wd bars, you should be fine. I just would not put anything in the back of the truck.

If you buy it, let us know how it tows. We are beginning to consider something like this to carry an ATV.

Mike


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I went look at the 28krs today and unfortunately it was not up to my par. I was not pleased with it for being a 2006. I did not find anything majorly wrong with it I just found little things that gut feelings told me to walk away. I also spoke to the dealer about a warranty and he stated that there was no longer a manufactures warranty due to it being used, he advised I could buy a two year warrany for about $700(this really did not help that gut feeling). He also would not budge on the price one bit. After talking to the wife we decided to just stay with our "SOB" camper and put a few more happy years on it. I hope I will still be welcome at this site even though I will continue to have a SOB camper.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Cajun,

Probably a good thing that you just walked away if that's what your gut feelings told you to do.

You are most welcome here, SOB and all









Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------

